# GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming G1 Motherboard Review PART-3



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 22, 2015)

*Bundled Software*
Tested the board with Windows 8.1 as well as Windows 10. Following are the screen shot of software under Windows 10 OS. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/88.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/89.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/90.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/91.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/92.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/93.jpg  


Few boards  Ambient LED colour pics.  </br>
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/93a.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/93b.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/93c.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/93d.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/93e.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/94.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/95.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/96.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/97.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/98.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/99.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/100.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/101.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/102.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/103.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/104.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/105.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/106.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/107.jpg

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/108.jpg

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/109.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/110.jpg  


*Overclocking*
" Anybody can Overclock with Z170X-Gaming G1 ". Overclocking is now much easy with Gigabyte EasyTune.  Just change the multiplier and apply.. If CPU is not stable at given multiplier, Motherboard will restart and automatically restore earlier system settings.    I manage to OC i7-6700K at stable 4.6GHz. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/111.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/111b.jpg  


*Benchmarks* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/111a.jpg  


XMP Profile 1 enabled.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/111c.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/111d.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/112.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/113.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/114.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/115.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/116.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/117.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/118.jpg 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/119.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/120.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/121.jpg  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/122.jpg  




*Power Consumption*
Wattage reading as per displayed by APC Pro 1000VA (Model no. BR1000G-IN) UPS.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/Z170XGAMINGG1/123.jpg  


*Pros*


 RGB LED
 USB 3.1 Port  and Front Bay Expansion
Dual PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2
 WLAN and Dual LAN
 Very Good Audio
WC Fitting support
M.2 to U.2 Add-in-Card
High Power VRM with 22 phases
Great OC capability
Bundled Software



*Cons*


Warranty ONLY 3 years, Personally expected a 5 years warranty for a top of the line product.



*Conclusion*
First we like to thanks GIGABYTE for providing Z170X-Gaming G1 board and Intel 6th generation I7-6700K CPU for review. Z170X-Gaming G1 is the GIGABYTE’s top of the line gaming motherboard packed with power, beauty and performance. GIGABYTE has tried many new things with its next generation gaming motherboards. At first the board is having a great design with white/black theme and little touch of red colour. Second, the addition of user controllable RGB LEDs is a great welcome from modders. 


As a next generation board we have all the latest technologies available, like USB 3.1, Killer  Networking, High fidelity on-board audio with upgradable OP-AMPs, Dual PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2  connectors with RAID mode for crazy data transfer speed, and many more. Overall this a must to have board for users looking for a great Gaming / Overclocking build with all the latest technologies onboard. 


Finally, GIGABYTE really managed to make a top line motherboard that is able to catch the attention in the enthusiasts and in Gaming community.




*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a lots of pics for reference. 

That core voltage looks very high to me. What do you think ?


----------

